# Neuer Gamet PC (max 1600€)



## axander88 (2. November 2015)

*Neuer Gamet PC (max 1600€)*

Hey Leute.

Seit einigen Jahren hab Ich nicht mehr viel plan mit den ganzen PC´s da sich meine Branche geändert hat und joa... deswegen würde Ich mir gerne von Euch hier mal anhören ob das so passt was Ich da vor habe.

Vorab: Der PC soll nicht nur zum Zocken da sein, sondern auch zum Videos Aufnehmen und Rendern.
Info 2 vorab: Die Grafikkarte ist nur Vorübergehend bis die neue Pascal Serie von Nvidia auf dem Markt ist 2016.


Folgendes hab Ich mal zusammen gestellt:

CPU: i7 5820k 
Lüfter dazu: Dark Rock 3
Board: ASUS X99-A
RAM: 4x8 DDR4 2666kit von g.skill
Strom: Corsair RM650 (sollte reichen oder?)
GPU: Zotac 970gtx AMP EXTREME CORE Edition (nur vorübergehend)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM690III (Ich find einfach kein besseres was Lüftung angeht, außer für 150€ und mehr ?!?!?! )


soo.... Ich hoffe ein Profi von Euch kann was dazu sagen 
Das ganze soll auf WIN 10 natürlich laufen.

Lieber Gruß Andre


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2015)

Also, wenn du seit Jahren "keinen Plan" hast, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Dir auch nicht bewusst ist, dass du mit deutlich weniger Geld eine beinah gleiche Leistung bekommen würdest? Du würdest einen für Spiele nicht merkbar schwächeren und auch leisen PC locker für ca 1100-1200€ zusammenstellen können, inkl. SSD mit 256GB und Festplatte mit 1000GB.

Es ist nämlich so: der Sockel 2011-3 mit u.a. dem i7-5820K ist SEHR teuer. Du zahlst für die CPU mehr als für die Top-CPU beim Sockel 1150, den i7-4790K, und auch mehr als für die Top-CPU für den neueren Sockel 1151, den i7-6700K. Zudem kosten die Mainboards für den Sockel 2011 auch mindestens 190 Euro - ein solides Übertakter-Board für 1150/1151 bekommst du schon für 120-140€. 

Und alle drei CPUs sind aktuell in Spielen fast gleichschnell, manchmal sind die günstigeren sogar schneller, weil der i7-5820 weniger Takt hat. Er beherrscht zwar dafür mehr Threads, aber das wird bei weitem noch nicht von Spielen genutzt. Threads bedeutet quasi eine jeweils eigene "Rechenspur", d.h acht Threads sind quasi acht "virtuelle Kerne". Der i7-5820K hat 6 Kerne mit je 2 Threads, also 12 Threads. Die anderen beiden haben 4 Kerne mit je 2 Threads, also 8 Threads. und selbst DAS ist derzeit kaum ein Vorteil: ein i5-4460 ist in Spielen auch kaum schlechter als ein i7-4790K...   vielleicht hat der 5820K in manchen Anwendungen abseits von Games, die die vielen Kerne gut nutzen können, doch Vorteile - aber selbst dann musst du den Preisunterschied bedenken. 

Noch "schlimmer" wird es, wenn du gar nicht übertakten willst: denn es bietet der Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 in Spielen fast die gleiche Leistung wie ein i7-4790K, kostet aber nur 250€ - also 80€ weniger, und sogar 140€ weniger als der i5-5820K. Als Board reicht dicke eines für nur 80€, weil der Xeon nicht übertaktbar ist und man keiner Übertakter-Features braucht. Also nochmal 120€ gespart im Vergleich zum Sockel 2011-3. 

D.h. da solltest Du Dir echt überlegen, ob es wirklich der Sockel 2011-3 sein muss, und ob der PC übertaktbar sein muss. Wenn in beiden Fällen nein, dann kommst du nämlich mit dem Xeon + Board + 16GB DDR3-RAM auf ca. 250+80+70 = 400 Euro. Beim Sockel 2011-3 kostet nur die CPU schon 390€, dazu das Board für mind 190€, und auch DDR4-RAM ist ein wenig teurer, wenn auch nicht viel (cq 10-20 Euro) - aber in der Summe werden es dann sicher 670 Euro. Das sind 270 Euro mehr als für die Xeon-Variante, und da ist nicht klar, ob und wann das in Spielen mal was bringt. Selbst wenn der 5820K in vielleicht 3 Jahren mal doch mehr Leistung zeigt, weil die dann neuen Gamer besser zu dessen Architektur passen: vom Verkauf des Xeon-Sets + den gesparten 270€ wirst du mit Sicherheit eine DANN modernere CPU inkl.Board und RAM bekommen, die dem 5820K sogar überlegen ist.

und wenn du Übertakten willst, dann würde ich trotzdem eher 1150 oder 1151 als Sockel nehmen. Du musst lediglich noch recherchieren, ob der i5-5820k nicht doch in manchen Anwendungen, die DIR sehr wichtig sind, einen Vorteil hat, der so groß ist, dass du den Aufpreis doch gerne bezahlst. Wenn zB ein Rendervorgang statt 8 nur 7 Minuten dauert: Aufpreis okay? Oder müssten aus den 8 eher maximal 4 Min werden, damit sich der Aufpreis lohnt? Das musst du für DICH entscheiden, das kann man nicht von außen bewerten, sondern nur drauf hinweisen 

Lüfter: der wäre nur "sinnvoll", wenn du EXTREM übertakten willst. Ansonsten sind einige Kühler für um die 40€ schon super zum Übertakten, und ohne Übertaktung gibt es viele sehr leise für um die 30€

Netzteil: da reicht auch locker eines von denen hier Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Seasonic G-Series G-550 550W ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Enermax Revolution X't 530W ATX 2.4 (ERX530AWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Chieftec A-90 GDP-550C 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die sind alle sehr effizient und haben abnehmbare Kabel.

Grafikkarte: was heißt "vorrübergehend" ? Mehr als eine GTX 970 ist eh nicht sinnvoll. Eine GTX 980 bringt nur 15% mehr FPS, kostet aber direkt über 100 Euro Aufpreis, und eine GTX 980 Ti ist zwar 25% schneller, kostet aber (irre) 650-700€ - also doppelt so viel wie eine GTX 970 für nur 25% mehr FPS, und da kaum jemand so viel ausgeben kann, ist die Leistung einer GTX 980 Ti auch bei weitem noch nicht das, woraufhin Spielehersteller ihre Spiele ausrichten, außer vlt. fü einen experimentellen "Mega-Ultra-Details"-Modus  

Gehäuse: was meinst du mit "finde kein besseres, was Lüftung angeht" ? Nach welchen Kriterien hast du die Lüftung denn bewertet? An sich sind etliche Gehäuse schon für nur 50-60€ einwandfrei und kühlen alles wunderbar und dabei noch recht leise. Und wenn es einem zu laut sein sollte, holt man sich halt für 10-15€ noch nen leisen Lüfter, dann ist man immer noch weit unter 100€.


----------



## axander88 (2. November 2015)

Huhu. 

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Ich hätte wohl einige Informationen mehr schreiben soll dann wäre deine Antwort vllt anderster ausgefallen  

Ich betreibe nun seit mehreren Jahren schon ein Fotostudio wo Ich mit den neusten Macs arbeite, nun kommt in der aktuellen Situation das Thema "Video" dazu, dabei geht es nicht nur um wenige Minuten sondern um enorm Hochauflösende und Qualitative Filme die im Ausgangsmaterial gerne mal einige TB haben können. (Weil ich keine 8000€ für ein Tower Mac ausgeben will kommt eben sowas hier in Frage)

Jetzt wirst du sagen: ok mist, der hat großes vor, er benötigt vllt einen 8core I7, naja, wenns darum geht. Eigentlich schon, aber die 1200€ nur für die CPU sind mir dann doch zu dumm wenn ich ehrlich bin. 


Das das ist eigentlich der haupt Grund wieso ich von meinem aktuellen PC weg will. 

Aktuell: 
i7 2600k auf 4,1 
16 GB DDR3 1600 
2x SSD (die sollten übernommen werden) 
GeForce 770GTX AMP von Zotac 


Ich will das neue System natürlich wieder Übertakten, demnach auch der Dark Rock 3 der nochmals einen Tick besser sein sollte wie mein aktueller Dark Rock. 

Wegen dem gehäuse: 
ich hab aktuell eins mit: 
2x Lüfter vorne rein 
1x großer seitlich 
1x großer hinten 
1x größer oben 

leider finde ich (bei alternate) keinen der so ähnlich ist unter 100€. Alle haben nur vorne/hinten Eingänge bzw Ausgänge für Luft. 


Kurz zur Grafikkarte: 
Da ich nur Adobe Programme verwende und die mittlerweile vieles über die GPU laufen lassen, will ich definitiv nächstes Jahr eine Pascal Serie. Deswegen die 970 AMP als "Übergang" 

vllt merkt man es... Aber bei mir geht es echt un die Zeit. Und die Zeit soll mir das Geld wert sein. Denn dadurch mache ich wieder mehr Geld. 



Zum Thema Spiele: 
ja... Wie gesagt, dafür würde der aktuelle reichen. Also mir geht es bei dem neuen PC eher um das Rendern, Bearbeiten und zusätzlich zum Spielen. 
Ich plane gerade auch mit Kumpels ein Lets Play YT Channel zu machen. 3 Monitore stehen bereit, Programme sind getestet etc... Und da merke ich wie mein aktueller PC bei dem Thema dann doch ins stottern kommt. 


Ich hoffe das Ich dir einige Informationen geben könnte um zu verdeutlichen was Ich vor hab  

lieber gruss André


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2015)

axander88 schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
> Ich hätte wohl einige Informationen mehr schreiben soll dann wäre deine Antwort vllt anderster ausgefallen
> ...


 okay, aber auch da musst du halt mal nachprüfen, ob die CPU da wirklich relevant viel Arbeitszeit spart. Wenn jetzt zB ein i5-5820 auch kaum schneller als ein i7-6700k ist, würde ich allein wegen der Boardkosten lieber den i7-6700k nehmen. Mit welchem Programm arbeitest du denn? Und wie lange rendern da Deine typischen Projekte derzeit? 

Das gilt auch für die anderen Dinge wie zB Letsplays usw.

Wenn es Dir natürlich sowieso nix ausmacht, ob es nun 150-200€ mehr oder weniger sind, kannst du trotzdem den 2011-3 nehmen. 




> Ich will das neue System natürlich wieder Übertakten, demnach auch der Dark Rock 3 der nochmals einen Tick besser sein sollte wie mein aktueller Dark Rock.
> 
> Wegen dem gehäuse:
> ich hab aktuell eins mit:
> ...


 Das sind eh viel zu viele. Bei einem ordentlichen Gehäuse für 50-80€ reichen 2 Lüfter insgesamt schon völlig aus (je einer vorne und hinten), selbst mit Übertaktung. Zwei Lüfter statt nur einem für "vorne" machen das ganze dann noch mal was leiser, weil du dann zwei nicht so schnell drehende nehmen kannst statt einem schnellen. Aber auch noch seitlich und oben usw. ist nicht nötig. Und selbst wenn es doch noch Mal was bringen könnte: es gibt auch genug "günstige" Gehäuse, wo sich optional auch noch zB oben ein großer oder zwei Kleine unterbringen lassen. Vlt hast du bei alternate auch nur nach "Big Towern" geschaut? Die sind inzwischen so ziemlich Out  weil eben eine Menge an "Midi"-Towern wunderbar geeignet sind.

zB der hier ist sogar schon ein eher "teurer: NZXT Source 340 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-S340W-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Achtung: der hat keinen Außenschacht für ein DVD-LW, falls das wichtig ist. Mit äußerem Schacht zB Antec Three Hundred Two (0761345-15320-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Enermax iVektor weiß (ECA3311A-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder SilverStone Kublai KL05 schwarz (SST-KL05B-Q) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   die haben alle auch "oben" Platz für 1-2 Lüfter, und vorne für zwei 120er oder auch einen 140er. 



> Kurz zur Grafikkarte:
> Da ich nur Adobe Programme verwende und die mittlerweile vieles über die GPU laufen lassen, will ich definitiv nächstes Jahr eine Pascal Serie. Deswegen die 970 AMP als "Übergang"


 Da muss man natürlich noch abwarten, ob das wirklich mehr bringt UND nicht viel teurer ist - oder wurde das schon so angekündigt bzw ist klar, dass Programme wie die von Dir genutzten definitiv davon profitieren?


----------



## axander88 (3. November 2015)

Hmmm 

Zur GPU: also meine Programme werden sogar immer mehr Optimiert für gute GPUs. Deswegen ist mir das wichtig. 


CPU: laut Infos von sehr vielen anderen Streamern und Youtubern ist das Streamen enorm CPU lastig, deswegen haben die mittlerweile alle ein 6Core zum Teil den 8Core drin 

Der 6700k ist natürlich als 4er auch nice. Aber da könnte Ich ja auch meinen 2700k einfach auf 4,5-4,7 hoch schrauben und hätte damit auch eine gute Leistung. Deswegen versteh ich das nicht ganz wieso du mir den 6700k anbieten würdest. 


Zum Gehäuse: Danke   ich hoffe das Antec gibt's bei Alternate. Denn ich bekomm da Rabatt und wollte diesen nutzen


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2015)

axander88 schrieb:


> Hmmm
> 
> Zur GPU: also meine Programme werden sogar immer mehr Optimiert für gute GPUs. Deswegen ist mir das wichtig.


 das ist schon klar, aber da muss man  trotzdem genau hinschauen, ob es sich lohnt. Wenn du wegen 10% mehr Leistung in der Anwendung dann 800€ hinblätterst, wäre es Unfug   und da ist auch die Frage: was genau machst du denn mit der Software? Wird da auch "gerendert", so dass der Arbeitsvorgang eindeutig klar beschleunigt werden könnte, oder geht es nur um einige Funktionen und Effekte, bei denen die GPU unterstützt, so dass du ab einer gewissen Leistung keine weiteren Vorteile mehr hast?



> CPU: laut Infos von sehr vielen anderen Streamern und Youtubern ist das Streamen enorm CPU lastig, deswegen haben die mittlerweile alle ein 6Core zum Teil den 8Core drin


 wenn das stimmt, isses okay - da würde ich aber auch mal nachsehen, ob diese Leute nicht vorher einfach nur eine "veraltete" CPU hatten und es nun schneller geht, weil die CPU einfach nur schneller ist, selbst wenn es nur 4 Kerne und 8 Threads wären. Allein die Bandbreite ist ja auch schon ein Riesenfaktor, die muss groß genug sein (Upload ist ja VIEL kleiner als Download bei den normalen DSL-Verträgen), und auch eine SSD statt Festplatte kann da wichtig sein, wenn Daten zwischengespeichert werden. 



> Der 6700k ist natürlich als 4er auch nice. Aber da könnte Ich ja auch meinen 2700k einfach auf 4,5-4,7 hoch schrauben und hätte damit auch eine gute Leistung. Deswegen versteh ich das nicht ganz wieso du mir den 6700k anbieten würdest.


 Der 6700er ist schon ein gutes Stück schneller als der i7-2600k. Da spielt ja nicht nur der Takt eine Rolle. Hier zB Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 7) - ComputerBase  in Spielen zwar nur 15%, in Anwendungen aber schon 40% Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 6) - ComputerBase , wobei du da schauen musst, welche Anwendungen das im besonderen sind (im Popup der Tabelle). Als Vergleich: hier fehlt zwar der 6700k, weil der da noch nicht draußen war, aber im Vergleich zum i7-2600k hat der 5820k 44% Vorteil Core i7-5820K und 5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  also 40% 6700k, 44% der 5820k. Dafür ist letzterer im Paket mit den teuren Boards halt teurer. 


PS: im Preisvergleich wäre alternate normalerweise dabei, wenn es das Gehäuse dort gibt


----------



## axander88 (3. November 2015)

Huhu. 

Ja ja klar wegen 10% 800€ ausgeben ist nicht. Das muss sich schon lohnen. 
Deswegen ja auch die Frage wie sich ein getakteter 2700k gegen ein Standard 6700k verhält. 
Abgesehen davon wären wir dann mit dem 6700k nicht bei meinen wünschenswerten 6 oder sogar 8 Core. 


Ich denke ich schau mal genauer hin und höre mich um bei den Youtubern ob es wirklich viel Sinn macht. Bezüglich der Programme auch etc... 

Ansonsten: gibt es Infos wann es mehr Prozessoren gibt für den 2011-3 Sockel?


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2015)

axander88 schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Ja ja klar wegen 10% 800€ ausgeben ist nicht. Das muss sich schon lohnen.
> Deswegen ja auch die Frage wie sich ein getakteter 2700k gegen ein Standard 6700k verhält.


 also, ein übertakteter vs 6700k Standard, das ist schwer zu sagen. Wobei: man könnte das näherungsweise bestimmen. Der 6700k ist in mehreren Anwendungen im Schnitt 40% schneller. Wenn du jetzt den Takt vom 2600/2600k um zB 20% erhöhst, dann hast du MAXIMAL 20% Mehrleistung. Also sagen wir mal der 2700K bekommt 100 Punkte, der 6700k 140 Punkte. Nach OC bekäme der 2700K maximal 120 Punkte, dann wäre der 6700K also 140/120 = ca 17% schneller. Allerdings hat man so gut wie nie durch den Takt einen linear ansteigenden Leistungsvorteil, d.h. Takt +20%, da hast du eher vielleicht 10-15% mehr Leistung. Und dann wäre der 6700k halt immer noch eher 20-25% schneller. 

Bestes Beispiel sind Spiele:  da ist ein 4790K mit +20% mehr Takt als der Xeon E3-1231 v3 keine 5% schneller, weil Spiele vom Takt eben nicht so viel profitieren. Bei ner Sache, wo nur die CPU wichtig ist, wäre der Vorteil dann eher 15%, vlt sogar fast 20%.

Aber je "professionellere" Dinge du machst, desto mehr macht dann ein 5820K vlt doch Sinn. Aber das musst DU wissen - wenn du jetzt einfach nur früher mit dem Rendern fertig bist, deswegen aber nicht ein einziges Video mehr produzierst, sondern nur einen von vielen Arbeitsschritten beschleunigst, dann lohnt sich eine "Top-CPU" halt irgendwie nicht.  Wenn du hingehen wegen des schnelleren Renderns auch mehr Videos produzieren kannst, oder jeden Tag ne halbe Stunde früher Feierabend machen kannst, dann lohnt es sich natürlich.    oder wenn wirklich beim  Streamen es mit nem i7 4-Kerner nicht flüssig geht (kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, denn ein Haufen Live-Letsplayer&co haben ja auch nicht mehr als einen i7 Sockel 1155/1150/1151), mit nem 6-Kerner aber schon, dann lohnt es sich natürlich. 



> Ansonsten: gibt es Infos wann es mehr Prozessoren gibt für den 2011-3 Sockel?


  Der 2011-3 ist an sich ein absoluter "Pro"-Sockel, da gibt es bisher nur 3 CPUs (und manche Xeons),  obwohl der Sockel nun auch schon 1,5 Jahre draußen ist, und ob es noch mehr geben wird, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## axander88 (3. November 2015)

Hmmm...

Okay..
Ich Takte mal meinen 2600er über die nächsten Tage so hoch wie er Stabil laufen kann unter 70-75 C und schaue mal was sich verändert.
Ansonsten überleg Ich echt was Ich dann mache...

Ich hab mir über die letzten Stunden schon HOW TO´s für Übertakten durchgelesen aber irgendwie passt nix von den ganzen Anleitungen zu meinem Board xD
Warten wir dennoch mal ab... xD


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2015)

axander88 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir über die letzten Stunden schon HOW TO´s für Übertakten durchgelesen aber irgendwie passt nix von den ganzen Anleitungen zu meinem Board xD
> Warten wir dennoch mal ab... xD


 Die Menüs sehen halt bei jedem Board ggf ein wenig anders aus     aber idR hast du bei denn Übertakterboards auch immer einen Menüpunkt, bei dem Du  simpel einfach den Ziel-Takt einstellen kannst, und das Board stellt die anderen Werte für Dich korrekt ein. Da kommst du dann zwar nicht an die Grenzen, die Möglich wären, kannst aber leicht ein gutes Stück hochtakten.  Und auch 80 Grad wären kein Problem. Man sollte es halt nur nicht übertreiben mit den ersten Versuchen, also nicht gleich beim ersten Versuch mal eben 30% mehr Takt.


----------



## axander88 (3. November 2015)

Okay. Also kann man bedenkenlos bis 75-80 gehen. 

Ist das normal, das der Takt immer auf 1,6 zurück springt und dann wieder hoch? Kann man nicht durchgehend hoch bleiben? 

Bzw ich hab da nur den BUS Takt oder sowas der auf 102.1 steht. Ein Multiplikator steht echt nicht im bios dabei. Nur bei der software. :/ 

kann gerne morgen mal mal bilder machen ??????


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2015)

Was für ein Board hast du denn? Nachher ist das gar kein Übertakter-Mainboard...? ^^ Denn der Witz bei den k-CPUs ist ja grad, dass der Multi frei wählbar ist und dies viel viel unkritischer als eine Bustakt-Erhöhung ist. Aber dafür ist auch ein passendes Board nötig. 

Wegen der Sprünge: die CPUs haben halt auch einen Stromspar-Takt, wenn keine Last angefordert wird. Wenn die CPU aber auch bei einer Belastungsbenchmark runtertaktet, dann wäre es auch möglich, das dies wegen der Temperatur passiert. Da weiß ich nicht, ob man das im BIOS vlt etwas entschärfen kann.


----------



## axander88 (3. November 2015)

Ist das ASUStek p8z68-v (kein pro) 

Im BIOS gibt's die Optionen "stromsparend, normal, extrem) und dann eben im erweiterten Modus den Reiter Ai Tweaker. 

Wie gesagt... Sollte mal morgen Bilder machen. Denn ich war der Meinung das ich vor 2-3 Jahren als Ich den gekauft hatte auch Darmals etwas rum gefummelt hab mit dem Multiplikator / Spannung Anpassung etc... Aber irgendwie... Ja ...


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

naja, vlt durchforste nochmal das Handbuch. Kann man ja auch noch runterladen, falls du es nicht mehr findest.


----------

